#  Chat Ecke >   Du bist alt >

## StarBuG

Die, die in diesem Jahr Abitur machen, wurden um 1986/ 87 geboren. 
 Die meisten davon kennen nur 2 Päpste. 
 Für sie gibt es außerdem keinen Kanzler vor Helmut Kohl. 
 Bei "The Day After" denken sie an Kopfschmerzen, nicht an einen Film. 
 Und Cola gab es schon immer nur in unkaputtbaren Plastikflaschen. 
 Der Verschluss war immer aus Kunststoff und nie aus Metall. 
 Cola in Glas-Flaschen? Und dann nur ein Liter? 
 Und was sind übrigens Knibbelbilder? 
 Ministeck? 
 Atari ist für die meisten genauso weit weg wie Schallplatten: 
 Denn sie haben nie einen Plattenspieler besessen, 
 da ja schon vor ihrer Geburt die Compact Disc erfunden worden ist.
 Und sie haben nie Pac Man gespielt. 
 Und erst recht kann niemand von ihnen glauben, dass man Geld ausgegeben
 hat, um ein "Telespiel" zu spielen, das nicht einmal so aussah wie Tennis... 
 Im Übrigen hieß Twix niemals Raider und war auch nie "der Pausensnack". 
 Ach ja: Und was zum Teufel sind Treets? 
 Auch eine Kugel Eis hat immer eine Mark gekostet, 
 es gibt keine Marken, die "Vanilla" oder "Fiorucci" heißen 
 und erst recht gab es nie eine Zeit ohne Marken.
 Was ist übrigens ein Parka? 
 Und wieso sollte man sich Windeln um den Hals hängen - oder Palästinensertücher? 
 Wo wir gerade vom Outfit sprechen: 
 Was sind Popper? Was ist ein Popperschnitt? 
 Und warum sollte man sich seine Schultern auspolstern
 und das Ende seines (Stoff!-)Gürtels im 90*-Winkel nach unten hängen lassen? 
 Diese Generation hat nie einen Fernseher mit nur drei Programmen gesehen.
 Ganz zu schweigen von einem Schwarz-Weiß-Fernseher. 
 Und vor allem nicht ohne Fernbedienung! 
 Sie hatten immer Kabel- und Satelliten-Fernsehen. 
 Was ist eigentlich Betamax? 
 Der Walkmann wurde von Sony vor ihrer Geburt erfunden. 
 Rollschuhe haben Rollen, die hintereinander angeordnet sind und der Schuh ist
 immer schon dran; und was sind Disco-Roller :Huh?:  
 Wetten dass... war immer mit Thomas Gottschalk. 
 Pommes hat man schon immer im Backofen gemacht.
 Und was sind Bonanza-Räder?  
Klar kennen sie Günther Netzer und Franz Beckenbauer:
 Das sind Fußball-Kommentatoren. 
 Die jetzt Zwanzigjährigen haben noch nie beim Schwimmen über den
 Weißen Hai nachgedacht. 
 Sie wissen nicht wer Mork war und warum er vom Ork kommt.
 Ihnen ist auch egal wer J.R. erschossen hat 
 und außerdem haben sie keine Ahnung, wer J.R. überhaupt ist. 
 Michael Jackson war immer schon weiß. 
 Sie haben noch nie einen Big Mac in einer Styropor-Verpackung gesehen
 und schon immer gibt es Haarschaum und Unisex-Hairstylingprodukte. 
 Sie glauben, dass es nicht sein kann, dass Puma-Schuhe mal der letzte
 Schrei waren und dass das Top-Modell von Adidas nur 99 Mark gekostet
 hat und keine Luftkammern hatte und nicht blinkte. 
 Sie haben noch nie ein Snickers mit roter Verpackung gesehen. 
 Sie wissen nicht, dass man Daten auch auf Kassetten speichern kann, 
 denn sie haben auch noch nie eine Diskette gelocht, geschweige denn umgedreht. 
 Sie wissen nicht, warum Niki Lauda immer eine Mütze trägt. 
 Sie kennen Herrn Kaiser von der Hamburg-Mannheimer nur ohne Brille und
 Seitenscheitel.
 Den netten Mann von Persil kennen sie gar nicht.
 Hieß der Mann nicht Clementine und war eigentlich eine Frau ?
 Sie wissen nicht, dass Frau Sommer nicht mit Dr. Sommer von der Bravo verheiratet
 Ist, sondern bei Jakobs-Kaffee arbeitet 
und an Festtagen ein Pfund Krönung mitbringt. 
 Sie wissen nicht, dass Parkuhren früher auch 5 Pfennig Stücke genommen haben. 
 Aber Du weißt das alles. 
 Denn du bist alt  :Grin:   *Quelle:* Unbekannt 
HIHIHIH 
Micha 
ps: Das schlimme ist, ich erinnere mich auch an vieles  :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Michi! 
Den Text finde ich jetzt frustrierend. :Sad: 
Laut dem bin auch schon ich mit meinen 22 Jahren alt. weil mir alles in dem Text was sagt. Incl. 3-Programm-Fernsehr in schwarz-weiß, den alten Parkuhren usw... 
 Aber auch die "Clementine" von Persil kenne ich. Aber das ist eine schöne Geschichte. Ich habe sie schon als meine Patientin gepflegt und muss sagen, dass sie eine äußerst sympathische ältere Dame geworden ist, die mir immer wieder ein Lächeln auf's Gesicht gezaubert hat, wenn ich bei ihm im Zimmer war. :Smiley:  Toll! 
Liebe Grüße und einen schönen Sonntag noch!
Julia

----------


## Maggie

Hallo ihr Zwei :-)) 
also ich finde den Text nicht frustierend, ich finde ihn einfach klasse:-))) 
Also dem Text nach zu urteilen, bin ich schon uuuralt:-)) 
Wir hatten früher nur 1 Fernsehprogramm und ein zweites und drittes Programm gab es dann ein paar Jahre später mit so nem Empfangskasten daneben und bis man endlich mal Tarzan Samstagabends um 18 Uhr sehen konnte, mußte man ewig suchen und das Bild war trotzdem noch etwas verschwommen.................aber schön war es.
Oder den Kulenkampf, den man dann hinter der Tür in Hockhaltung gesehen hat und wenn Vater oder Mutter auf die Toilette mußten, schnell in sein Zimmer zurückhuschte:-)))) 
Süssigkeiten gab es soo selten, für 1 Pfennig konnte man sich am Kiosk eine rote Erdbeere oder ein Gummibärchen kaufen, die roten Beeren waren zuckersüß und innen aus so Schaumzeug. Oder die Brause die man in die Hand schüttete und ganz vorsichtig dran lutschte, die jedoch kostete schon 5 Pfennige:-)) 
Oder wer kann sich noch an Flipper erinnern, kam immer Sonntagnachmittags und leider mußte man mit den Eltern spazieren gehen und hat fast die ganze Sendung verpasst, aber Hauptsache zuvor sah man die kleinen Strolche:-)))

----------


## Claus

Hallo Micha, 
den Text hat mir mein Sohn schon mal ge-E-Mailt. Sein P.S. war übrigens mit Deinem identisch. :Zwinker:  Vielleicht, weil der Atari mit den beidseitig gelochten Disketten immer noch bei mir in der Ecke sein Dasein fristet? :Grin:   
Viele Grüße
Claus

----------


## Obelix1962

Man ist so alt wie man sich fühlt !
Man ist so krank wie man sich fühlt und
man ist so liebevoll wie man geliebt wird ! 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Monsti

Mh, und was ist mit den armen Schweinen, die ihre Lieblingsspielplätze in Kriegsruinen fand?noch "Lassy", "Fury", "Rin-Tin-Tin" und "Sprung aus den Wolken" kannten (in schwarzweiß natürlich)?minutenlang warten mussten, bis Radio- und Fernsehröhren endlich mal aktiv wurden?die ältere Damen nur mit Kopftüchern kannten?die noch Gummibärchen zu 5 Stück für 1 Pfennig kaufen konnten?Alben voller Lackbilder, sowie Fotos von Winnetou und den Beatles hatten?sich jede Woche auf die "Augsburger Puppenkiste" freuten?nur eine Sorte Kaugummis kannte: Dubble Bubble?noch eine Portion Softeis für 10 Pfennig bekamen?den ersten Minirock total geschockt in Augenschein nahmen?ihren Führerschein im VW-Käfer absolvierten?ihren Wagen für 32 Pfennig für den Liter Normalbenzin betanken konnten?für einen über die Grundrechenarten hinausgehenden Taschenrechner noch 500 Mark hinblätterten?stolz auf ihr riesiges Tonbandgerät waren?später mit Lochkarten und ca. 30 cm großen Disketten in die Computerära einstiegen?und total fertig waren, als man plötzlich südhaft teure Computer mit 10-MB-Festplatte kaufen konnte?für ihren ersten Laserdrucker (HP, mit Schrift-Cartridges, die man extra kaufen musste) noch schlappe 20.000 Mark hinlegen mussten?In Erinnerung schwelgende Grüße von Angie

----------


## Chris

....die Mauer gesehen zu haben
....beim Tod von Hänschen Rosenthal und Lemke geheult haben
....Telefone mit Wählscheibe noch bedienen konnten
....noch Artikel für die Schülerzeitung mit Schreibmaschine getippt haben, die kopiert wurden, und dann zusammengetackert wurden
...........und ich bin doch auch erst 28 (aber mal ehrlích: ich kann mir ein Leben ohne Handy und Computer auch nicht mehr richtig gut vorstellen) 
Mfg Chris

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Ihr "Alten"!  
Ich kann mich auch an viele Sachen noch erinnern aus Michael's Text und natürlich auch aus Chris' Text. Manchmal frage ich mich auch, wie ich meine Kindheit ohne Gameboy, Playstation, der hundertsten Sorte Chips und ohne 60 verschiedene Eis am Stiel-Sorten überleben konnte. Aber wie wir alle sehen, sind wir auch ohne diese ganzen Errungenschaften groß geworden! 
Und das finde ich doch mal richtig gut!!  
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## mämchen

...wenn die Beerdigung Konrad Adenauers in Omas verdunkeltem Wohnzimmer die erste Live-Fernsehübertragung ist, an die du dich erinnern kannst...
...wenn samstags nach dem Mittagessen der große Boiler im Bad mit      Holz und Kohle beheizt und die Kinder abends ab dem fünf-Uhr-läuten nacheinander im selben Wasser gebadet wurden...
...wenn duschen eine Mutprobe war, weil das Wasser entweder heiß oder kalt, aber nie mollig warm war...
...wenn es Streit mit Vater gab, weil samstags gleichzeitig im 1. die Sportschau und im 2. Daktari oder Tarzan kam...
...wenn 1974 zur Fußball-WM die Anschaffung des ersten Farb-fernsehers eine Sensation war (und wir ab da zwei Fernsehapparate hatten)...
...wenn sonntags zwischen Mittagessen und Kaffee die ganze Familie in feinen Kleidern spazieren gehen musste...
...wenn der Vater sich beim Essen zuerst nahm und stets die größte Portion Fleisch bekam...
...wenn der Ausflug zum Kiefernorthopäden in Darmstadt (25 km) mit Bus und Straßenbahn am Nachmittag fünf Stunden dauerte...
...im Bus am hinteren Einstieg die Schaffnerin stand, bei der man Fahrkarten kaufen konnte...
...Bewerbungen mit der Schreibmaschine so oft geschrieben werden mußten, bis sie fehlerfrei waren... 
Kaum zu glauben, aber wenn unsere Kinder 30, 40 Jahre älter sind, werden auch sie solche Erinnerungen aufschreiben können! 
Nachdenkliche Grüße 
Ute

----------


## Obelix1962

Aber unsere Zeit hat auch seine Vorteile: 
Ohne den Computer,
ohne die Telefonleitungen,
ohne die zugehörende Software usw. 
hätten wir nicht die Möglichkeit uns über dieses Forum zu unterhalten. 
Wir haben eine positive Sucht ! 
Wir haben, StarBuG sei Dank bei dieser Gelegenheit, unser:  *Patientenfragen.net*  
und  *Elternfragen.net* 
für uns entdeckt und brauchen nicht wie die 60er Generation Haschisch
um unsere Träume zu erleben. 
Süchtige Grüße
Obelix1962

----------


## günni

ach "ihr jungspunde" 
in den 60ern war ja schon meine "sturm- und drangperiode".....es ist wirklich "merkwürdig" mit DER ZEIT denn 30 jahre sind wirklich wie im flug vergangen...
sehe ich aber OHNE BEDAUERN sondern "normal".... 
Günni

----------


## Chris

edit: 
für 99Pfennig/Liter Super das eigene Auto getankt zu haben ;-)

----------

